# T4 advise plz



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2013)

I recently swtiched my gh from rips to seros.  I will say that its much dryer as I've dropped 6 pounds of water weight.

I have noticed also being more fatigued in the afternoons and I recognize this also as a side effect of gh.  I've had it before when I first started over 2 years ago.

I've read that T4 helps with gh fatigue and have some ready to roll.

I am curious what exactly does T4 do and will it help with gh fatigue (also when do you take and at what dose)?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bump, sorry guys I accidentally put this thread in the Slin form.

I could your assistance and advise with anything you know about t4 including dosing and timing on when to take it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 18, 2013)

How much GH are you doing?

Ask Supra - he was using T4, i think it was 150mg per day. 

Im doing 4iU split into 2x2iu and im ready for a nap around 2pm and have to fight it off until about 6pm.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2013)

taking t3/t4 for thyroid help is common but ive never heard of it helping for fatigue


----------



## amore169 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm being prescribed synthroid T4 for having low thyroid, I told my Doctor that I felt lethargic and with no energy and I was always sleepy, he did some blood work and he found out that my thyroid was low, but I didn't tell him that I been using Rips for at least a year so he prescribe me 50mcg daily, I use 4 ius 5 days on and 2 off. I did my research and found out that HG lowers your thyroid so adding T4 is a great idea.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey stud, I also have been taking 4iu ED of seros 2iu's morning 2iu's before bed and like you could nap around 2pm everyday.

I've been taking 1/2 tab of T4 ED first thing upon waking up on empty stomach and will say I have less fatigue.




sfstud33 said:


> How much GH are you doing?
> 
> Ask Supra - he was using T4, i think it was 150mg per day.
> 
> Im doing 4iU split into 2x2iu and im ready for a nap around 2pm and have to fight it off until about 6pm.


----------



## beasto (Sep 18, 2013)

T4 for sure maximizes everything and gives you the most bang for your buck while running GH. Check out the information here and read for yourselves. http://thinksteroids.com/articles/thyroid-hormone-growth-hormone/


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting read.  I'll admit I did not understand much of it but I did understand that part that said if your taking GH without T4 your wasting half of you money as well as the part about T3 by itself being a waste of time.  

I did not see a dosing or timing recommendation.




beasto said:


> T4 for sure maximizes everything and gives you the most bang for your buck while running GH. Check out the information here and read for yourselves. http://thinksteroids.com/articles/thyroid-hormone-growth-hormone/


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2013)

T4 here, running 150 mcg daily. Definitely notice more energy / less fatigue. I run 4 IUs split into two in the AM before work and two in the PM after my shift.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 19, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey stud, I also have been taking 4iu ED of seros 2iu's morning 2iu's before bed and like you could nap around 2pm everyday.
> 
> I've been taking 1/2 tab of T4 ED first thing upon waking up on empty stomach and will say I have less fatigue.



Hey trans - how many mg per tab. I think supra was doing 150mg - but the amount you need may be more or less depending on your body.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 19, 2013)

I somewhat followed the logic in that article...anyway it seems worth a shot.

I remember Vette saying T4 at 150mcg made him sweat like a whore in church, so that's where I plan on starting.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am doing 150mg on empty stomach first thing upon getting up with 30mg's of liquid var.....



sfstud33 said:


> Hey trans - how many mg per tab. I think supra was doing 150mg - but the amount you need may be more or less depending on your body.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 19, 2013)

I just started t4 at 100 mcg every morning before I eat about a week ago. 
I've been running rips and hyges since April 15th. I can only run 3 iu ed of the hyges and 2 iu ed of rips in split doses. My hands just get too numb beyond that. I get fatigued mid work day and fight through it.  Then get second burst of energy in the evening. I'm hoping the t4 kind of levels that out and helps sustain energy throughout the day.  I'll lyk how it works for me and my experience soon

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockShawn (Sep 19, 2013)

Exogenous hGH up-regulates the conversion of T4 to T3 in the body. Your bloodwork will probably show high T3 and Low T4. In order to make sure you have enough T4 for conversion, It is reccommended you supplement T$ when on hGH. This lack of T4 to draw from can cause lethargy in some. It certainly does me and I'm on 5iu ED of Serostims.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Agreed Rock.....there is a good article that beasto posted (above) that pretty much confirmed exactly what you posted.  It's very good info and I am looking forwarding to seeing how long it takes to see a result.  I will say I am already feeling less afternoon fatigue in one week, plus I am looking leaner (but that could be Spongy's diet, NPP/TPP cycle, or the anavar I am running ~ I love var).




RockShawn said:


> Exogenous hGH up-regulates the conversion of T4 to T3 in the body. Your bloodwork will probably show high T3 and Low T4. In order to make sure you have enough T4 for conversion, It is reccommended you supplement T$ when on hGH. This lack of T4 to draw from can cause lethargy in some. It certainly does me and I'm on 5iu ED of Serostims.


----------



## RockShawn (Sep 19, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Agreed Rock.....there is a good article that beasto posted (above) that pretty much confirmed exactly what you posted.  It's very good info and I am looking forwarding to seeing how long it takes to see a result.  I will say I am already feeling less afternoon fatigue in one week, plus I am looking leaner (but that could be Spongy's diet, NPP/TPP cycle, or the anavar I am running ~ I love var).


Sorry did not see the article above, I need to change themes, my old eyes don't do good on black background LOL. I am cruising but was on the same cycle. TPP/NPP@ 400mg/wk each, 80mg anavar ed and 5 iu hGH. 200mcg of t4 made a big difference in my fatigue. and I feel it when I miss a dose too. 

Also the drier serostims were causing cramps even when I was well hydrated, Taurine helped immensely.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2013)

We're literally running the exact same compounds.....I thought my pumps were from the var but could be the seros.......I'll definitely pick up some taurine...!



RockShawn said:


> Sorry did not see the article above, I need to change themes, my old eyes don't do good on black background LOL. I am cruising but was on the same cycle. TPP/NPP@ 400mg/wk each, 80mg anavar ed and 5 iu hGH. 200mcg of t4 made a big difference in my fatigue. and I feel it when I miss a dose too.
> 
> Also the drier serostims were causing cramps even when I was well hydrated, Taurine helped immensely.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 19, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey stud, I also have been taking 4iu ED of seros 2iu's morning 2iu's before bed and like you could nap around 2pm everyday.
> 
> I've been taking 1/2 tab of T4 ED first thing upon waking up on empty stomach and will say I have less fatigue.



You should not be taking gh before bed. Morning and post workout. Before bed will mess with your natural gh release...


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Howdy Big, if I were 22 I'd agree with you.  However, I am 47 so my natural pulse is far less than a few decades ago.  Also, I workout at 8am, just 90 minutes after getting up so that would also not work for me as well.



Bigwhite said:


> You should not be taking gh before bed. Morning and post workout. Before bed will mess with your natural gh release...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 20, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Howdy Big, if I were 22 I'd agree with you.  However, I am 47 so my natural pulse is far less than a few decades ago.  Also, I workout at 8am, just 90 minutes after getting up so that would also not work for me as well.



Another Gray Beard here, also split mine into two pins one post workout (morning) and one before bed.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 20, 2013)

I can second the thyroid supplements as making a difference. I dont have any T4 on hand so i used T3. I know im not getting all the benefits but im not falling asleep either. The stuff is great!


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 21, 2013)

RockShawn said:


> Sorry did not see the article above, I need to change themes, my old eyes don't do good on black background LOL. I am cruising but was on the same cycle. TPP/NPP@ 400mg/wk each, 80mg anavar ed and 5 iu hGH. 200mcg of t4 made a big difference in my fatigue. *and I feel it when I miss a dose too.*
> 
> Also the drier serostims were causing cramps even when I was well hydrated, Taurine helped immensely.



Same here, T4 is a must protocol for me on gh.


----------

